# the most powerfull magnificat?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i enjoy madrigals , motets, chansons ect but magnificat did not reach me yet, what are the utter best of the magnificat of renaissance or medieval, something just far out outstanding only a moron would ain't like it...

Impress me show me stuff i dreamed of the most powerfull avant- holy magnificat something out of this world in greatness.


:tiphat:


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Giovanni Gabrieli wrote some powerful Magnificat.
The ones really magnificent  are in his "Symphoniae sacrae" book, published in 1615 (not to be confused with his earlier "Sacrae symphoniae" book):
Magnificat a 14
Magnificat a 17
You can find them in this magnificent  recording










It could be interesting to compare them with a modern Magnificat by Goffredo Petrassi, who took inspiration from the renaissance/early baroque models:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Bach Magnificat.

My parents played it just before I left their house for good.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610. The 2 last parts: Magnificat I and II


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*JS Bach: Magnificat *and other works

*Bach, J S:Magnificat* in D major, BWV243
Cantata BWV10 'Meine Seel erhebt den Herren'
Cantata BWV140 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'

_Hanneke Van Bork (soprano), Gabriele Fontana (soprano), Elly Ameling (soprano), Helen Watts (contralto), Werner Krenn (tenor), Gösta Winbergh (tenor), Tom Krause (baritone), Marius Rintzler (bass)_

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Wiener Akademie-Chor, Hymnuschor Stuttgart, Karl Münchinger


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Pure and simple, there is one that outshines.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

StDior said:


> Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610. The 2 last parts: Magnificat I and II


Came here to say this.

Also, the Magnificat settings of Nicolas Gombert.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

If you wanted to go a bit more recent then Arvo Pärt wrote a typically awesome _a capella_ Magnificat in 1989.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Autocrat said:


> If you wanted to go a bit more recent then Arvo Pärt wrote a typically awesome _a capella_ Magnificat in 1989.


Heard it on the radio today, very pleasant.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Ockay i enjoy madrigals , motets, chansons ect but magnificat did not reach me yet, what are the utter best of the magnificat of renaissance or medieval, something just far out outstanding only a moron would ain't like it...
> 
> Impress me show me stuff i dreamed of the most powerfull avant- holy magnificat something out of this world in greatness.
> 
> :tiphat:


What is yours by the way?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

The third movement of Liszt's _Dante Symphony_, which is indeed a Magnificat, appeals to my sensibilities.


----------

